# Looking for a 3T84 or 3T80 engine for my YM276D



## Firemansteve35 (May 13, 2018)

Hello
I'm looking for a running engine for my Yanmar 276D it has a 3T84HA or 3T80 but prefer the 3T84.. Anyone know where one is for a fair price? Where I can find one?
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

http://ymowners.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=8375

No idea about price, any good engine is not going to be cheap.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

An Onan generator repair facility will usually have one of these in stock, as does most marine generator repair facilities. I would bet the best buy would be an entire tractor from one of the grey market tractor importer/dealers.


----------



## Firemansteve35 (May 13, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> An Onan generator repair facility will usually have one of these in stock, as does most marine generator repair facilities. I would bet the best buy would be an entire tractor from one of the grey market tractor importer/dealers.



Not sure how you would buy one from a grey market Person or how to find them?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

One of many: http://www.fredricksimporting.com/ And another: http://www.biglittletractor.com/

The grey market guys sell low hour Asian market tractors for a fraction of what the name brand dealers charge, and usually advertise on Craigslist or Ebay. You need to research the potential purchase and a guide can be found here: https://www.hoyetractor.com/PROD/BOOK-E.htm


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

A 3T80 is very easy to gets parts. That Yanmar engine is used in John Deere tractors too. 
Often times, the gray import salvage yard in western-KY will get a machine in with a working engine. http://wkytpstore.com 

RC Wells has a good method too, find a cheap CL or ebay local Yanmar that was just brought over here for an engine swap. These go for about $2K. Getting an engine alone will cost much more than that from Fredricks or Hoye. I know, been there and done that. 

There are search sites for all of CL or regionally CL that will send you notifications when something is immediately posted. This way, you do't have to daily search or miss getting the engine. 

A 3T80 is found in a John Deere 850, YM2500 and YM2610. A 3T90 in the John Deere 950 will also bolt to the same place a 3T80 would fit. I know, I have the John Deere service manual for it and it's posted in the MANUALS section found above at the top of this forum.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

On the topic of a YM276, I had found the Parts Catalog Manual with images. 

This is now uploaded under the MANUALS > TRACTOR > CUT section here.


----------

